# Sanctuary



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Everyone has a sanctuary of some sort. Whether it be a person, place, or thing, the sanctuary is something that makes one feel secure and safe. 

My sanctuary is something like my heaven; a forest, with towering trees, huge boulders, a waterfall and stream, and abundant in greenery. Something like in the Appalachian Mountains, I suppose. 

So, what is your sanctuary? What makes you feel safe, secure, and happy?

*Please note that this is NOT to turn into an argument. I will not tolerate arguing, and profanity should be avoided. 

-Felix Bandercoot

_"In you and I, there's a new land_
_(Angels take flight)_
_My sanctuary; my sanctuary, yeah_
_Where fears and lies melt away._
_(Music will tie)_
_What's left of me; what's left of me, now."_
_-Sanctuary _from opening of Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Damn you beat me to it, love the song

I really don't have a stable sanctuary so to speak


----------



## Nylak (May 21, 2010)

In real life, I take it?  My barn, I suppose, and the pastures.  Good smells, familiar animals, rolling hills, forests, a stream; I love it here.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Damn you beat me to it, love the song
> 
> I really don't have a stable sanctuary so to speak


 
Yeah... love that song. 

I'm sorry you don't have a stable sanctuary. I hope you find one someday!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> In real life, I take it?QUOTE]
> 
> Yes; sanctuaries you find in people, places, and things.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Yeah... love that song.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't have a stable sanctuary. I hope you find one someday!


I hope so too


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

QQ videogames. 

Im not f***ing kidding either...


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hope so too


 
All you fear means nothing. Promise.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Im not f***ing kidding either...


 
Yay, we're keeping the profanity to a minimum! Win!


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2010)

My sanctuary is my mind. It can change to my pleasing, it always makes me feel good, and I can finally feel universally accepted in it.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> My sanctuary is my mind. It can change to my pleasing, it always makes me feel good, and I can finally feel universally accepted in it.


 
The mind is a wonderful retreat to escape to. You can be anywhere, or with anyone, in your mind. It's a wonderful gift to have.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> All you fear means nothing. Promise.


Ahaha I just now got that >.>


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

Internet.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Internet.


 
Huh... interesting. We talking specific websites, the friends you've made on it, etcetera? I can see how it'd be a sanctuary, but I would never have thought of it.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Huh... interesting. We talking specific websites, the friends you've made on it, etcetera? I can see how it'd be a sanctuary, but I would never have thought of it.


Here, mostly. Here I can speak my mind and be myself.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Here, mostly. Here I can speak my mind and be myself.


I found I could do that here too, to a certain degree


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Here, mostly. Here I can speak my mind and be myself.


 
Same here. Like WillowWulf, I think there might be a few exceptions. Sometimes I feel that people don't listen to me, or respect my opinion. Whatever; it doesn't matter. But yeah, I've started to call FA and FAF home. I've met loads of wonderful people on here, and they've (mostly) been very friendly and welcoming.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Same here. Like WillowWulf, I think there might be a few exceptions. Sometimes I feel that people don't listen to me, or respect my opinion. Whatever; it doesn't matter. But yeah, I've started to call FA and FAF home. I've met loads of wonderful people on here, and they've (mostly) been very friendly and welcoming.


People here can be vicious, but it's nothing compared to real life. People are just so much more quick to judge.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> People here can be vicious, but it's nothing compared to real life. People are just so much more quick to judge.


I haven't been on any other furry forums, but I don't think I could put as much time or effort into them like I do here

I will however say, FAF, from what I heard, might be closer to reality than most other forums


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> People here can be vicious, but it's nothing compared to real life. People are just so much more quick to judge.


 
Yeah... I know. It's sad, really. I was talking with someone earlier how people spend their entire lives being kicked under the rug and ignored. To suffer here is one thing. To suffer alone, with no friends or people who care about you... it's actually heartbreaking. And to think that every person has a story, and each is worth hearing... Why do people judge others so quickly? Why can't they give them a chance?


----------



## Plantar (May 21, 2010)

In my bed. I sleep and dream in my bed......



That, and feel good. :B


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> In my bed. I sleep and dream in my bed...... That, and feel good. :B


 
Sleeping, and dreaming, are great sanctuaries. Anything is possible in dreams. However, sanctuaries can easily turn into nightmares.


----------



## Russ (May 21, 2010)

Used to be my room back in our old home. I havent stayed in our new house to say if my room there is one.

Not sure what else is. Closest is my flat. I like it here. Its cozy. Its home. But lately it doesnt feel wholly safe. And I have been wanting to just go out lately. Can't think of anything else. My computer/internet acts as a place of escapism but I wouldnt go as far as to call it a sanctuary.

Oddly enough, some people expressed that they started seeing my room/flat in this way after repeated visits. I tend to leave drama out and generally try and let people relax so maybe its that.


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

Perhaps in the mountains, pine forests with no towns in a one day walk distance. If there is also a lake somewhere nearby, it would be perfect.
Something like this

This unfortunately is not possible :/


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Sleeping, and dreaming, are great sanctuaries. Anything is possible in dreams. However, sanctuaries can easily turn into nightmares.


A scattered dream that's like a far off memory~<3


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A scattered dream that's like a far off memory~<3


 
A far off memory that's like a scattered dream. I want to line the pieces up- yours, and mine. 

Love KH2 references!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Issashu said:


> Perhaps in the mountains, pine forests with no towns in a one day walk distance. If there is also a lake somewhere nearby, it would be perfect.
> Something like this
> 
> This unfortunately is not possible :/


 
That's a beautiful pic; I can see why you'd like it.  Actually, it is possible to visit this place. Open up the doors and let your dreams soar into reality. 

BTW, I have a mask almost exactly like the one you're wearing in my room. Awesomeness!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Russ said:


> Not sure what else is. Closest is my flat. I like it here. Its cozy. Its home. But lately it doesnt feel wholly safe. And I have been wanting to just go out lately. Can't think of anything else. My computer/internet acts as a place of escapism but I wouldnt go as far as to call it a sanctuary.
> 
> Oddly enough, some people expressed that they started seeing my room/flat in this way after repeated visits. I tend to leave drama out and generally try and let people relax so maybe its that.


 
That's great! It's good that other people find solace in your sanctuary. After all, home is where the heart is.


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> That's a beautiful pic; I can see why you'd like it.  Actually, it is possible to visit this place. Open up the doors and let your dreams soar into reality.
> 
> BTW, I have a mask almost exactly like the one you're wearing in my room. Awesomeness!



Well dreams are one thing, being able to live in a place like that...something totally different  I do visit such places for a weekend from time to time


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

I like deep forest more, with a secluded meadow/lake only me and my mate know about

Only..I'm the only one in the forest right now


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Issashu said:


> Well dreams are one thing, being able to live in a place like that...something totally different  I do visit such places for a weekend from time to time


 
Eh, true.  Being able to live in a place like that would be mindblowingly awesome. Me and my family are going to the Smokies in a few weeks. Can't wait to see the mountains, the forests... Who knows? Maybe I'll find my santuary there in real life. That'd be pretty amazing...


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like deep forest more, with a secluded meadow/lake only me and my mate know about
> 
> Only..I'm the only one in the forest right now


 
Lucky.  Same here, but I've always envisioned myself alone in my sanctuary. Sometimes I wonder if maybe it'd be nice to have a companion, or a friend, there. 

...Probably.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Lucky.  Same here, but I've always envisioned myself alone in my sanctuary. Sometimes I wonder if maybe it'd be nice to have a companion, or a friend, there.
> 
> ...Probably.


Well, eating ice cream isn't as fun if you're by yourself


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2010)

A small manor up in the Monte Sano mountains. Just a garden, a tower, the house and me.


----------



## Plantar (May 21, 2010)

This reminds me, I need to get a Dream Sequencer.

---
(Dream sequencer system online)
Good morning colonist. You have selected the Universal Migrator program.
Please lie down in the energy tank and place the electrodes on your  temples.
Think of your designation number and drink the fluid from the vessel at  the left
terminal.---


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well, eating ice cream isn't as fun if you're by yourself


 
Willow, do you know why the sun sets red?


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Willow, do you know why the sun sets red?


Hmmm, can't say I do, why?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> A small manor up in the Monte Sano mountains. Just a garden, a tower, the house and me.


 
Sounds relaxing.  I've always wanted to visit the Burgundy area of France. However, I think the house/garden would eventually end up something like "Mariana" (poem). I wouldn't be able to live in a mansion, all by myself; I'd go insane in about a month.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hmmm, can't say I do, why?


 
You see, light is made up of lots of colors, and out of all those colors, red travels the farthest.


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Sounds relaxing.  I've always wanted to visit the Burgundy area of France. However, I think the house/garden would eventually end up something like "Mariana" (poem). I wouldn't be able to live in a mansion, all by myself; I'd go insane in about a month.



Monte Sano being a mountain in Alabama. =P


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> Monte Sano being a mountain in Alabama. =P


 
I know; I was just giving a random input, that's all. BTW...

OWL CITY ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> You see, light is made up of lots of colors, and out of all those colors, red travels the farthest.


Of course :3


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Of course :3


 
Hehe; what'd you expect? ;D Xion's still not here, though... *glares up at sky as Roxas looks off at sunset*


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Hehe; what'd you expect? ;D Xion's still not here, though... *glares up at sky as Roxas looks off at sunset*


True, so true *sniff*

You know, after playing the games, I thought about sailing a lot
New worlds

Maybe my sanctuary is out there


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> True, so true *sniff*
> 
> You know, after playing the games, I thought about sailing a lot
> New worlds
> ...


 
Maybe. There's only one way to find out, though.  There are many worlds, Willow, but they all share the same sky. One sky, one destiny.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Maybe. There's only one way to find out, though.


Build a raft?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Build a raft?


 
Physically or metaphorically? You make the choice.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Physically or metaphorically? You make the choice.


I'll go with metaphorically, I don't think carrying a raft down the highway is a good idea >.>


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'll go with metaphorically, I don't think carrying a raft down the highway is a good idea >.>


 
No, I don't think so, either.  

A word to the wise: Be careful. This world is connected to many things, and among them, darkness. (scary organ music, KH references, and harbingers, oh my!)


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> No, I don't think so, either.
> 
> A word to the wise: Be careful. This world is connected to many things, and among them, darkness. (scary organ music, KH references, and harbingers, oh my!)


Don't worry, I've got a keyblade :3


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Don't worry, I've got a keyblade :3


 
Then you can face off against the Darkside, and all the other creepy crawly Heartless out there. In any case, there's a lot of obstacles and dangers in the world, and none of them are to be taken lightly. There will be snares and traps set for each and every one of us. We must be strong, and we must be decisive. 

As for me, I like the Oathkeeper best. Wonderful keyblade.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Then you can face off against the Darkside, and all the other creepy crawly Heartless out there. In any case, there's a lot of obstacles and dangers in the world, and none of them are to be taken lightly. There will be snares and traps set for each and every one of us. We must be strong, and we must be decisive.
> 
> As for me, I like the Oathkeeper best. Wonderful keyblade.


Only when it's paired with Oblivion, oh murr

I actually had a conversation with a friend of mine a while back about sailing, he had that same dream, to see the world


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

not any more, my sanctum-sanctorious has been taken from me
:<


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Only when it's paired with Oblivion, oh murr
> 
> I actually had a conversation with a friend of mine a while back about sailing, he had that same dream, to see the world


 
Oh, fine then; Roxas can have BOTH keyblades! I don't want them! Riku still kicks his butt! *weeps into hands* 

After that relapse, and several months in a rehabilitation center, Felix went on to say this...

Sailing has always had many metaphorical meanings. As always, it involves a journey of some sort. In the end, though, one almost always arrives at a safe harbor. 

The world is a great and magnificent place- even with all of its faults. There are many dreams to be made, many people and friends to meet. But in the end, all that really matters is the journey. It may be hard, but you'll always arrive at your sanctuary. And that will make all the difference.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Gnome said:


> not any more, my sanctum-sanctorious has been taken from me
> :<


 
Whoa... how so, might I ask?


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Oh, fine then; Roxas can have BOTH keyblades! I don't want them! Riku still kicks his butt! *weeps into hands*
> 
> After that relapse, and several months in a rehabilitation center, Felix went on to say this...
> 
> ...


This is all so true


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is all so true


 
You talking about Riku being more awesome than Roxas, Felix is delightfully mad, my interpretations of journeying and coming to a sanctuary, or both? 

Life is sometimes like a dark tunnel, Willow. You may not always see the light at the end of the tunnel. But if you keep moving, you will come to a better place. Promise.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Whoa... how so, might I ask?


me and my wife had to move in with relatives while we are bankrupt 
temporary, but not sort enough.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 21, 2010)

When I read the title, I thought Diablo.

I'm deceived.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> You talking about Riku being more awesome than Roxas, Felix is delightfully mad, my interpretations of journeying and coming to a sanctuary, or both?
> 
> Life is sometimes like a dark tunnel, Willow. You may not always see the light at the end of the tunnel. But if you keep moving, you will come to a better place. Promise.


I'm a bit iffy on the first statement :/
No to the second
and yes to the third

But of course


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a bit iffy on the first statement :/
> No to the second
> and yes to the third


 
Hm... y'know, Axel is still my favorite Organization member. His death was sad, but a perfect end, nonetheless. Besides, he's a pyromaniac, and who doesn't like that in a person?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Gnome said:


> me and my wife had to move in with relatives while we are bankrupt
> temporary, but not sort enough.


 
Grr... I'm sorry.  Yeah, that'd be a definite way for a sanctuary to be destroyed. Maybe you can find another one, though. Just keep moving, and you'll find a new one. A better one.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Hm... y'know, Axel is still my favorite Organization member. His death was sad, but a perfect end, nonetheless. Besides, he's a pyromaniac, and who doesn't like that in a person?


Who doesn't like Axel?

He's a badass pyro, but I gotta give my props to Marly and Demyx as well :3
(and Roxas too I guess :/ )


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Maybe you can find another one, though. Just keep moving, and you'll find a new one. A better one.



thats the plan
=^..^=


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> When I read the title, I thought Diablo.
> 
> I'm deceived.


 
Sorry.  In any case, you have my sincerest apology. Wolf's honor!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who doesn't like Axel?
> 
> He's a badass pyro, but I gotta give my props to Marly and Demyx as well :3
> (and Roxas too I guess :/ )


 
MARLUXIA. IS. THE. BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's awesome! There are sakura petals floating off him, and everything! He's the manliest, even with pink hair (although his using Namine' as a shield was pretty low), but Axel is more thoughtful and sincere. He's more of a Somebody than a Nobody, in my books.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Gnome said:


> thats the plan
> =^..^=


 
Good luck, Gnome! You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> *MARLUXIA. IS. THE. BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> He's awesome! There are sakura petals floating off him, and everything! He's the manliest, even with pink hair (although his using Namine' as a shield was pretty low), but Axel is more thoughtful and sincere. He's more of a Somebody than a Nobody, in my books.


This statement made my day <3

And so is Roxas, he actually shows real feelings


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This statement made my day <3
> 
> And so is Roxas, he actually shows real feelings


 
Glad to hear it.  I like (most) of the members of the Organization. Xemnas is just a loser; Xiggy is okay; Xaldin is annoying; Vexen's pretty cool (love his character); Lexaeus is just a stone boulder that no one cares about; Zexion is awesome (seeing as I'm a writer, I really connect with him and his lexicon); Saix is pretty awesome, too; Axel is da-bomb; Demyx is a whimp, although I like his character; Luxord... who cares?; Marluxia is AWESOME; Larxene needs to take a chill pill; and Roxas needs to lighten up and stop being such an emo child. Wow... that was long! 

Yeah, Roxas gets that from Sora. His heart is different from others... which is odd, since all hearts have the same capabilities. We just express them differently, I suppose.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Glad to hear it.  I like (most) of the members of the Organization. Xemnas is just a loser; Xiggy is okay; Xaldin is annoying; Vexen's pretty cool (love his character); Lexaeus is just a stone boulder that no one cares about; Zexion is awesome (seeing as I'm a writer, I really connect with him and his lexicon); Saix is pretty awesome, too; Axel is da-bomb; Demyx is a whimp, although I like his character; Luxord... who cares?; Marluxia is AWESOME; Larxene needs to take a chill pill; and Roxas needs to lighten up and stop being such an emo child. Wow... that was long!
> 
> Yeah, Roxas gets that from Sora. His heart is different from others... which is odd, since all hearts have the same capabilities. We just express them differently, I suppose.


Exactly

and speaking of hearts, is it possible that one's sanctuary resides in their heart?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

My sanctuary is drunk happy..
yeah.

One of the only times I can say I'm happy and stress free.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and speaking of hearts, is it possible that one's sanctuary resides in their heart?


 
No, the sanctuary does not reside in the heart. Sanctuaries are _created_ _by_ the heart, and they are given meaning thus. Without our hearts to guide us, we would be lost trying to find comfort and shelter in people, places, and things we condsider sanctuaries. 

Thank you for getting me back on-topic, BTW.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> My sanctuary is drunk happy..
> yeah.
> 
> One of the only times I can say I'm happy and stress free.


 
Interesting. Personally, I'd feel less in-control and insecure while intoxicated. If it works for you, though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Interesting. Personally, I'd feel less in-control and insecure while intoxicated. If it works for you, though.



I guess that is a personality clash. I honestly feel more open and secured.

How do toy nor conrol your mouth, or in this case your fingers?


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> No, the sanctuary does not reside in the heart. Sanctuaries are _created_ _by_ the heart, and they are given meaning thus. Without our hearts to guide us, we would be lost trying to find comfort and shelter in people, places, and things we condsider sanctuaries.
> 
> Thank you for getting me back on-topic, BTW.


I try my best :3

The mind works in a more technical, practical way, the heart works in an instinctual way, right?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I guess that is a personality clash. I honestly feel more open and secured.


 
I've never been drunk, nor do I plan to be. That's just my opinion.

But yeah, that is kinda interesting. It's a unique sanctuary; I'll give you that!


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

A large, cosmopolitan environment. Any will do.

And Felix I'mma let you finish but don't you know that Roxas is the best character in the game BY FAR, peace.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I've never been drunk, nor do I plan to  be. That's just my opinion.
> 
> But yeah, that is kinda interesting. It's a unique sanctuary; I'll give  you that!



Being drunk isn't so bad if you convience yourself you are in control  and are surrounded by people who actually care about your well being.

Just don't leave the place of blah


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I try my best :3
> 
> The mind works in a more technical, practical way, the heart works in an instinctual way, right?


 
Yes, to put it bluntly. 

The heart, though, is something different. The heart doesn't always deal with instincts; memory helps in this area as well. _Truth_ stems from the heart, Willow. If one is able to unlock the deepest parts of their heart, then they will find only truth there. All fears, all lies are lost there. Courage and wisdom flow like rivers from this beautiful place; the origin of sanctuaries.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> A large, cosmopolitan environment. Any will do.
> 
> And Felix I'mma let you finish but don't you know that Roxas is the best character in the game BY FAR, peace.


 
Okay, yeah, I'll admit, I really like Roxas' character.  He has an amazing story, and it's very beautiful; his story is one of the reasons I like the games so much. 

Interesting choice of a sanctuary, BTW.  Culture is a unique branch of sanctuary.


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Yes, to put it bluntly.
> _Truth_ stems from the heart, Willow.



Lol, no. Sorry, try again.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 21, 2010)

My place is probably my stories or the internet. None of my offline friends know me well enough to help me get away.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Being drunk isn't so bad if you convience yourself you are in control and are surrounded by people who actually care about your well being.
> 
> Just don't leave the place of blah


 
Yeah, and then we throw up in the morning and have a massive headache. I'm afraid of being drunk because of how it impairs the senses and permanently scars the brain and body after overusage. I'll pass!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol, no. Sorry, try again.


 
Elaborate, Browder. What stems from the heart for you?


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol, no. Sorry, try again.


It's what you make of it the way I see it, truth resides within the heart though, it's what the mind makes of it, yes?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Yeah, and then we throw up in the morning and have a massive headache. I'm afraid of being drunk because of how it impairs the senses and permanently scars the brain and body after overusage. I'll pass!



:\

Learn to pace yourself and drink your limits.

Being drunk doesn't always constitute being wasted.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> My place is probably my stories or the internet. None of my offline friends know me well enough to help me get away.


 
Besides the sanctuary I mentioned at the beginning, I really feel great whenever I write or am chatting on FA/FAF. Once again, a unique sanctuary.


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Elaborate, Browder. What stems from the heart for you?



Not truth. At least not an absolute one. If some kind of universal 'Truth' came from our hearts then all we'd have to do is love and there would be world peace.

Perspective comes from the heart. There's no such thing as truth.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's what you make of it the way I see it, truth resides within the heart though, it's what the mind makes of it, yes?


 
That's kinda what I think. The mind is flawed in many ways, and we sometimes misinterpret truth and disillusion as the same thing. It's hard, but I'm not entirely sure what truth is myself. :/


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not truth. At least not an absolute one. If some kind of universal 'Truth' came from our hearts then all we'd have to do is love and there would be world peace.
> 
> Perspective comes from the heart. There's no such thing as truth.


 
I see what you mean, but I think the mind is at fault for misinterpreting the truth.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> That's kinda what I think. The mind is flawed in many ways, and we sometimes misinterpret truth and disillusion as the same thing. It's hard, but I'm not entirely sure what truth is myself. :/


Will anyone truly know what truth is?


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> That's kinda what I think. The mind is flawed in many ways, and we sometimes misinterpret truth and disillusion as the same thing. It's hard, but I'm not entirely sure what truth is myself. :/


Let me use a line from KH, to explain further. "The Heart is not a recording device."


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :\
> 
> Learn to pace yourself and drink your limits.
> 
> Being drunk doesn't always constitute being wasted.


 
I know; drinking really helps people have a good time, and relaxes people. For me, though, I decided long ago not to do drugs or drink alcohol. It's just not worth it for me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I know; drinking really helps people have a good time, and relaxes people. For me, though, I decided long ago not to do drugs or drink alcohol. It's just not worth it for me.



Your choice. If you can not truly trust yourself.


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Will anyone truly know what truth is?


Yes. But because it comes from a single perspective, no one will agree. Truth (and everything else) is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Let me use a line from KH, to explain further. "The Heart is not a recording device."


 
I have to agree with you on this one, Browder. The heart makes us who we are; it softens and hardens with our experiences (or, at least, the way we interpret them at the time). But no, Willow, I don't know if anyone know what truth really is... or even if there is an absolute truth, like Browder said. To quote an earlier thread on here, that's what faith is for.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Let me use a line from KH, to explain further. "The Heart is not a recording device."


But the heart is a guide


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your choice. If you can not truly trust yourself.


 
I trust myself to make the right decisions, and follow the beliefs that lead me to them. 

I have a hard time trusting myself, HAXX. But I am, and I'm glad because of it.


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But the heart is a guide



A personal one. That's just perspectivist again.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But the heart is a guide


 
Yes, but it varies from person to person, like Browder suggested. Our hearts may be the same, and are capable of extraordinary things... but it's the way we use our hearts that differs.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> A personal one. That's just perspectivist again.





FelixBandercoot said:


> Yes, but it varies from person to person, like Browder suggested. Our hearts may be the same, and are capable of extraordinary things... but it's the way we use our hearts that differs.


But of course, no one's built the same, to think the same, or act the same

And as they say, there's darkness in every heart


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But of course, no one's built the same, to think the same, or act the same
> 
> And as they say, there's darkness in every heart


Unless you're Kairi. :V  

Or I guess technically if you're a Nobody .


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Unless you're Kairi. :V
> 
> Or I guess technically if you're a Nobody .


 
True. So true.


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Speaking of KH I want Birth by Sleep. Screw big cities, playing as Ven will be my Sanctuary, thank you.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Unless you're Kairi. :V
> 
> Or I guess technically if you're a Nobody .


Ah true *facepalm*


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Speaking of KH I want Birth by Sleep. Screw big cities, playing as Ven will be my Sanctuary, thank you.


I will buy a PSP just for this game


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Speaking of KH I want Birth by Sleep. Screw big cities, playing as Ven will be my Sanctuary, thank you.


 
ABSOLUTELY. I can't wait for it to come out! The trailers look so epic!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

_â€œThey only think they think. No total vision, total system, merely schemes with a vague family resemblance, no more identity than bridges and, say, spiderwebs.â€_ 

Just to quote the Dragon from Grendel. I think he makes a lot of sense. What truth do we know, if only for the truths we believe in? An interesting thing to ponder.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> _â€œThey only think they think. No total vision, total system, merely schemes with a vague family resemblance, no more identity than bridges and, say, spiderwebs.â€_
> 
> Just to quote the Dragon from Grendel. I think he makes a lot of sense. What truth do we know, if only for the truths we believe in? An interesting thing to ponder.


Just remember, the best part of believe is the lie


----------



## Oovie (May 22, 2010)

About midway down the hill in our yard are three evergreens and our greenhouse. I suppose I enjoy those spots quite a lot.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Oovie said:


> About midway down the hill in our yard are three evergreens and our greenhouse. I suppose I enjoy those spots quite a lot.


 
Hmm... sounds really peaceful.  I'd really feel one-with-nature in a place like that. My family went to Biltmore a few years ago, and I loved the grounds more than I did the manor. It was wonderful, and very tranquil.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just remember, the best part of believe is the lie


 
I'm a little confused with this statement. Could you explain further?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I'm a little confused with this statement. Could you explain further?


It's exactly how it sounds (Be*lie*ve)
Even the greatest of truths still have their falsehoods


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's exactly how it sounds (Be*lie*ve)
> Even the greatest of truths still have their falsehoods


 
Ah, that makes much more sense; thanks!  You musn't forget that I'm delightfully mad. 

But yes, truths do have their falsehoods; that's something that I definitely agree upon.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

When it rains I go under a large willow tree on a hill and sit there listening to the rain. It's amazing.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> When it rains I go under a large willow tree on a hill and sit there listening to the rain. It's amazing.


 
Heheh... Someone I've been chatting with on FA has been telling me to go out walking in the rain. I haven't done so in full yet, but I bet it's incredible.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Heheh... Someone I've been chatting with on FA has been telling me to go out walking in the rain. I haven't done so in full yet, but I bet it's incredible.


I've ridden my bike through storms

It's somewhat fun until I come home soaking wet


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've ridden my bike through storms
> 
> It's somewhat fun until I come home soaking wet


 
That sounds kinda dangerous. In any case, I think getting soaked would only be half the fun.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> That sounds kinda dangerous. In any case, I think getting soaked would only be half the fun.


Well, they're more near storms I should say
Downpours I guess would be the proper term


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Heheh... Someone I've been chatting with on FA has been telling me to go out walking in the rain. I haven't done so in full yet, but I bet it's incredible.



It's amazing. I do it all the time, when it rains I go on like one hour walks, come home soaked. Oh well. I enjoyed myself. :}


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Downpours I guess would be the proper term


 
Oh, even better, then!  The few moments I spent standing in the rain were unlike anything I've ever experienced in my life. I bet it's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Oh, even better, then!  The few moments I spent standing in the rain were unlike anything I've ever experienced in my life. I bet it's absolutely amazing!


It is (unless the rain brings that slight chill with it)


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> It's amazing. I do it all the time, when it rains I go on like one hour walks, come home soaked. Oh well. I enjoyed myself. :}


 
It sounds fascinating! I gotta go do that one quiet, rainy day this summer!


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> It sounds fascinating! I gotta go do that one quiet, rainy day this summer!



I don't know what it is, but everyone around me HATES rain. I would rather go run in the rain then play basketball at school.

People are weird in my point of view.

But yea, try it... No music, No phones, just a nice slow walk, Possibly under trees to not get AS wet, but a slow leisurely walk.


----------



## Luca (May 22, 2010)

My happy place would be my old grandparents house out in Ohio. I
love visiting there.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 22, 2010)

Roof of my apartment building. I love watching the night life go by.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Roof of my apartment building. I love watching the night life go by.


 
I love the night, too. I love going out into the fields and looking up at the stars. It's beautiful.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> People are weird in my point of view.
> 
> But yea, try it... No music, No phones, just a nice slow walk, Possibly under trees to not get AS wet, but a slow leisurely walk.


 
True; people are pretty weird. Then again, everyone is different, and have their own beliefs and interests.

Truthfully, I'd like to walk in the rain without any protection at all (except for clothes.... I'm not a nudist). I think an ideal time to do this would be during a shower of rain, not a thunder storm. I don't feel getting struck by lightning.


----------



## Varian (May 22, 2010)

Nothing clears my mind more then going for a run, All my worries and everything stressful just drifts away. The trails I occasionally run on, when it's been raining, are one of the most beautiful sights I've seen in my live.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Varian said:


> Nothing clears my mind more then going for a run, All my worries and everything stressful just drifts away. The trails I occasionally run on, when it's been raining, are one of the most beautiful sights I've seen in my live.


 
The signs are everywhere, peeps. Looks like I'm going out for a walk in the rain. 

A sanctuary is a place where all fears, all lies, simply melt away. It's great that you've found such a beautiful sanctuary to be happy in!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Let me propose something else. Gnome said earlier that his sanctuary had been taken from him. Has anyone else ever had their sanctuary smashed or destroyed? And how would one go about finding their new sanctuary?


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Let me propose something else. Gnome said earlier that his sanctuary had been taken from him. Has anyone else ever had their sanctuary smashed or destroyed? And how would one go about finding their new sanctuary?



No, but I swear if that will tree is taken down, I will burn the people alive who took it down, SLOWLY.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Let me propose something else. Gnome said earlier that his sanctuary had been taken from him. Has anyone else ever had their sanctuary smashed or destroyed? And how would one go about finding their new sanctuary?


A forest fire, or human interaction (It's too early for KH references)

Forests grow back in time though


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A forest fire, or human interaction (It's too early for KH references)
> 
> Forests grow back in time though


 
Time.  Yes, time heals (most) wounds. The wounds of the present, however, are hard enough already. I think circumstance and, as you said, human interaction are predominant forces that can penetrate even the most secure sanctuaries. 

But nothing is whole, and nothing is broken. _(KH2 Sanctuary _reference!) I think that's one of the best oxymorons I've heard in quite some time, in the fact that it (does) make sense. Most are just plainly contradictory, but this one has a deeper meaning. It's a symbol of humanity. Humans have many flaws, but we're all capable of great things.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> No, but I swear if that will tree is taken down, I will burn the people alive who took it down, SLOWLY.


 
Yeah, I really don't want to get on your bad side!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Here a link to _Beautiful Life _by Charlotte Martin. Listen to it, and let me know what you think. The words are pretty easy to follow along with, so no worries there. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTu20OzrP9I

There's also this video, being for the benefit of Mr. Kite: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZVjKlBCvhg


----------



## Viva (May 22, 2010)

My sanctuary is my car.  I love going for rides and listening to the radio.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> My sanctuary is my car. I love going for rides and listening to the radio.


 
*sigh* I've always wanted to get and a car and just start driving somewhere. Better yet, pack up a backpack and just start walking somewhere, anywhere. The journey would be extraordinary, and I'd hope to get lots of time walking in the rain.

A great sanctuary, in other words.


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2010)

My sanctuary is my bed. I make little forts of covers and mouth the words to stories I'll never write while I'm there. I'm such a lame-o.


----------



## Kairuk (May 22, 2010)

Im reminded of the hunchback of Notre Dom


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> Im reminded of the hunchback of Notre Dom


You know, right before seeing this thread again, I thought of it too

But it reminds me of KH2 more of course


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Have at the thread, peeps. I have to go mow the yard in just a little bit. :/ Ah, well! I like mowing; it give me time to think.


----------



## Agariarept (May 22, 2010)

I live near a huge park beside the ocean. There's this one place - a cliff overlooking the sea. It's kept green and grassy with a bench. There's also a small (though expensive) cafe up the hill a little from the cliff. 
I RARELY have the time to go, but when I'm there it's utter bliss. Sitting there feeling the ocean breeze.

*starry eyed just thinking about it*

For a more accessible place though - my bed. Because I sleep in it, and usually beside a nice butt >3>!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Agariarept said:


> I live near a huge park beside the ocean. There's this one place - a cliff overlooking the sea. It's kept green and grassy with a bench. There's also a small (though expensive) cafe up the hill a little from the cliff.
> I RARELY have the time to go, but when I'm there it's utter bliss. Sitting there feeling the ocean breeze.
> 
> *starry eyed just thinking about it*
> ...


 
Yeah, that does sound wonderful. As I said earlier, I sometimes wonder if it would be better to have someone else with me in my sanctuary. A friend, a mate/spouse, etc. But personally, it's hard eating ice-cream all by yourself.  And besides, you can't watch the sun set from the mountaintop alone, either.


----------



## Viva (May 22, 2010)

Agariarept said:


> I live near a huge park beside the ocean. There's this one place - a cliff overlooking the sea. It's kept green and grassy with a bench. There's also a small (though expensive) cafe up the hill a little from the cliff.
> I RARELY have the time to go, but when I'm there it's utter bliss. Sitting there feeling the ocean breeze.
> 
> *starry eyed just thinking about it*
> ...




Sitting by the oceanside <333


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

There's a spot of grass on the hill behind my house where I can sit and read in the sun.

 I'm higher than the roof of the house and can see across the valley to the woodland on the other side, with no sounds but the river and birds. If I'm there long enough animals like mice and lizards get quite close.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There's a spot of grass on the hill behind my house where I can sit and read in the sun.
> 
> I'm higher than the roof of the house and can see across the valley to the woodland on the other side, with no sounds but the river and birds. If I'm there long enough animals like mice and lizards get quite close.


 
Awesomeness. 

I've found every one of these sanctuaries to be unique; it tells a lot about a person. This is one of my most interesting threads, by far. Plus there's lots of KH references, so it's just that much more epic.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Awesomeness.



Yeah. :3

I like what you say about being in the rain, but it always seems to catch me when I have my phone or purse or work clothes that I can't really let get wet.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah. :3
> 
> I like what you say about being in the rain, but it always seems to catch me when I have my phone or purse or work clothes that I can't really let get wet.


 
The rain can be bothersome at times, I'll admit. Still, I think it'd be interesting to just go walking in the rain one quiet day. It's been raining a lot where I am, so I think the chance of this is increasing. It's actually strange; it's almost as if the rain is calling out to me, beckoning me into it.

Gotta plan for it, in other words.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> it's almost as if the rain is calling out to me, beckoning me into it.



_Something is pulling me
I feel the gravity
Of it all_...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 22, 2010)

My Sanctuary is in my acidtrip like head.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _Something is pulling me_
> _I feel the gravity_
> _Of it all_...


 
Yep, that's how it feels. 

Whatever it is calling to me, I can only suggest that it wants me to share in the moments of the rain. Whatever feelings I will feel, whatever relizations I will make... I think I'm coming to a turning point in my life...


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> My Sanctuary is in my acidtrip like head.


 
Hehe!


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah. :3
> 
> I like what you say about being in the rain, but it always seems to catch me when I have my phone or purse or work clothes that I can't really let get wet.


And this is why I have pockets (I don't carry a purse really..messenger bag doesn't count imo), and my work clothes are my street clothes basically (paper route)


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And this is why I have pockets (I don't carry a purse really..messenger bag doesn't count imo), and my work clothes are my street clothes basically (paper route)


 
Ah, thus riding your bike in the rain. Gotcha.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Ah, thus riding your bike in the rain. Gotcha.


yea
I needed a new bike (cuz I totaled my mom's old one basically after a car accident)

The bike I have is multipurpose, but it helps with the route


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Hehe!


Yup Rainbows can be killer @_@


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> yea
> I needed a new bike (cuz I totaled my mom's old one basically after a car accident)
> 
> The bike I have is multipurpose, but it helps with the route


 
You didn't get hurt in the accident, did you?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Yup Rainbows can be killer @_@


 
So I've heard.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

I don't have one. Cool, eh? :V


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't have one. Cool, eh? :V


 
Pretty cool, I suppose. It's interesting that you don't consider anything to be a sanctuary. Unique would be a better word, actually.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Pretty cool, I suppose. It's interesting that you don't consider anything to be a sanctuary. Unique would be a better word, actually.



Being unique is amazing.

Old memes are funny again.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Being unique is amazing.
> 
> Old memes are funny again.


 
Aw, that's sad.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't have one. Cool, eh? :V



You are crying inside.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You are crying inside.



Yeah, I'll just go to ma safe heaven to get away from it all...



Oh, wait.... :V


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, I'll just go to ma safe heaven to get away from it all...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.... :V


 
To be honest, I was thinking the same thing as Harbelle; I just didn't want to say it out of respect of you. I'm surprised that you don't have a person/place/thing you don't feel secure.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> To be honest, I was thinking the same thing as Harbelle; I just didn't want to say it out of respect of you. I'm surprised that you don't have a person/place/thing you don't feel secure.



And I'm not denying it. I won't make it a big deal either.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And I'm not denying it. I won't make it a big deal either.


 
Sounds good, then.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, I'll just go to ma safe heaven to get away from it all...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.... :V



-pat pat-


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -pat pat-



I'd prefer a massage :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd prefer a massage :V



Murr? U:


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Murr? U:



Sure.


And did my shocking relevation suddenly kill the thread?


----------



## Agariarept (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Yeah, that does sound wonderful. As I said earlier, I sometimes wonder if it would be better to have someone else with me in my sanctuary. A friend, a mate/spouse, etc. But personally, it's hard eating ice-cream all by yourself.  And besides, you can't watch the sun set from the mountaintop alone, either.



When you find the right person, it definitely is. But i think that goes for everything in the end. XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> And did my shocking relevation suddenly kill the thread?



You must have somewhere. How about your bedroom? The one place that's yours.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

My room, like an antisocial faggot.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You must have somewhere. How about your bedroom? The one place that's yours.



You'd be suprised how alien something that's supposed to be "yours" can feel.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 22, 2010)

Music always helps me get away from the troubles of life.


----------



## Aleu (May 23, 2010)

Chill music and a nice seat with my laptop, oblivious to the outside world.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Chill music and a nice seat with my laptop, oblivious to the outside world.


 
Music seems to be a sanctuary for a few people. It's interesting, but I must admit, I've found sanctuary in music before- especially when I'm depressed.


----------

